# Weekly competition 2007-22 (2,3,3OH,4,5,BF,SQ1,MG)



## AvGalen (Jul 9, 2007)

Last chance to practice before the Czech Open!

2x2x2
1. B2 R B2 D R' F' D2 R2 B D2 R' F' L B D' R2 F R D2 B U B2 L' B L
2. F2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 L' B' D2 R2 D2 B' D' R' F2 U' L U2 B R2 U2 F
3. R' U' F2 U' B D L2 D' R B L' D2 R' B R' F' L' B2 U' B' R2 U' L D' F
4. U2 F' L2 D2 B' U R' D B U B2 D2 B2 D' B' L' D2 F U2 L' B' D R' B L'
5. F2 L D' B2 D' F2 R U2 F R2 D F2 D B2 L2 F' D' B2 D2 R2 F U' B D2 L

3x3x3
1. U2 L' R2 F' L F L' R' D L' R D2 U B' F' R D F' D2 B F' D2 U2 B F'
2. R' D2 B' L D U B F2 D' U B U' L2 R2 B' F' L' U' F2 U' B' F' U2 R U2
3. L R' U2 F L2 U' L' R B2 D U2 L' D2 U' F' L' F' D L R2 D' U' B' D' U'
4. L R' B' F' D B U' L2 D' F2 L' R U' B2 R D2 F D L R2 U B2 R' U2 F'
5. U B2 L B2 F' L2 R2 B2 F' D2 F2 D L R' U' L R U2 R D' U L2 R' B' L

3x3x3 One Handed
1. B2 F2 R2 B' F' L2 U2 B U2 L' R B2 R B R' U2 L R B L R B2 D2 F' D
2. D' U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D' B D' U' B R' D' U' R' U' L2 R' D U R' U2 B'
3. L2 R' D' B' F' L' U' R' D' U2 B F D L B' F' L2 R' D2 B2 D R2 D' R F2
4. R B F L2 R' U2 F' R2 D2 B D U2 L2 D2 U' B2 F' R2 D2 B2 R' B' F2 L R'
5. B F2 L2 R F' D2 U' L D2 U2 B' R2 B2 F' L' R' B' F D' L2 R2 U L' R' B2

4x4x4
1. b2 f' d2 u' B2 l2 R D2 d2 R2 b d u2 U r' b' L' r B L2 l B2 f' R2 f u L f' L l2 d' b' L2 l R B2 f U' r2 U'
2. f D F2 L' r2 D2 r b' F2 r R' d u l2 U l' R' D B2 l B' r' d2 U' R' D' L' b' F' d2 b2 D d2 U f D f l2 B u'
3. l2 r' u l2 D d' U2 b F U b f F2 R2 D F2 d2 F2 L' b2 f2 l2 R2 f' D' d f2 d B' b2 f' D' r F' U' B f F2 u b'
4. B2 F' l' R2 D' r' b' F' R f2 F2 L2 l' R' B2 b' R d2 u' b' D2 L2 F2 U l2 U l r R2 B F l R2 d' l' D' U2 B2 f' F
5. B2 f' u U2 b L' B2 L D U2 R d u B2 d' L' R2 D d' l2 F D' d' F2 d2 B2 L d' u' l r2 B L' l R2 u U' b2 u2 l

5x5x5
1. R f D2 u l2 r D2 R2 b' F D2 L' R2 b D r2 D R' b' d' l b2 U B' U2 r2 B2 u2 l' d' r R2 f2 L l r R B2 D B D2 F2 r' u b d2 U2 f2 L2 f2 R D2 u B' R' F d' R d2 U
2. d' B' d2 R2 b D' u2 L' d R2 B2 f d2 B f F' D U2 r D2 u' U B' L' B' b f F' R b2 f' D2 d2 r2 R2 D' b f2 d L l' r2 u2 f l' r2 R2 b F2 d' U f2 D u2 L2 r R2 D r' b'
3. r' R B U b' r' R2 D' r' U2 l2 F L' d2 B' L' l r R' u2 r' R b' u2 R' f L U' b u' f' l2 r' R' f2 L R2 B D d2 u' U R D' b d' U F d' r' f2 r' d' u' F' r2 U' b f' F2
4. L2 u b2 f2 u b' r2 B' f' D U' f2 u b F' r' F' r b' f2 F d u F' d2 R' u2 B2 d' l' F' l' r2 u' f2 R b2 F r U' L' r R B D2 U R2 F' L2 l' r' R' B2 l' U' f2 F' D B' u'
5. b f' D d2 u2 U2 L2 l f' D' d2 U' b2 L f2 L2 b' r2 d' B2 l d' U' b U' f L D2 d' U' F R' D' L l2 r R2 B2 R2 B U2 l' F L2 B2 D2 U' r F' u' F2 l b2 f D U' l2 u B f2

Blindfolded
2x2x2
1. R U2 B R D' R2 D L' F' U' F' U2 B L' F L D' L' F2 D2 B D' R U L
2. D' B2 U' L2 B' R B R2 F' D2 R B2 R' D' F2 U F2 R' U B2 L B R2 D2 F2
3x3x3
1. L R2 F L2 F' U' L R' F L' R2 F U F2 R' B' R2 U' F L2 B D2 U2 F' R
2. U2 L' B' R B2 U B' F2 U B F2 U' L D2 U2 L' R' U2 L2 R' F2 U2 L R U
4x4x4
1. D' u' B f' U2 B D' B' D2 U' L b' f' l2 r D' B2 u' F' D' u' b F L' d F d' u R D' d2 u2 R f l' f' U2 F2 U F'
2. d u2 r d B2 f F2 d2 B' U B' f' D' b l b f2 L2 U' B' D L B u' F2 r' D2 U B' R' B' r' b2 u2 F' D' U F2 L r'
5x5x5
1. f F' r' u B b2 F2 d2 u' B f F2 r' D' d2 U2 L2 l' b' f2 D d F' D L f F L D2 f2 D2 d' u' U' L2 R2 D2 d' U' B b f' F2 l F' l d U' B D r f D b u2 F L2 b F2 D2
2. F2 r' R' F u2 L2 b2 D2 r R' B2 f D' L' B' b' f2 F' D2 u2 f' l' F2 d2 L2 l r2 R2 f' F2 L l2 r' R2 B' l2 R2 u f l' R' d f' L' l2 R' D L' r' R' U b' r d u2 U l' u2 F' r

Square-1
1. -3,-4/0,-5/3,0/-5,3/0,5/0,1/0,4/-4,0/4,3/0,2/6,5/0,4/6,0/-3,4/-4,0/1,0/6,0/3,0
2. 4,3/6,0/2,0/3,3/5,3/1,0/0,5/0,1/5,4/0,4/2,0/0,3/0,4/0,1/4,0/-4,1/0,4/6,0
3. /0,-3/-2,3/-4,2/6,1/2,0/6,3/0,2/-2,5/2,4/-2,4/6,2/0,4/0,4/-2,0/0,4/4,0
4. 4,5/3,-3/-3,3/0,4/0,3/5,0/0,3/0,3/0,3/3,3/3,1/5,4/0,4/-3,2/-2,3/6,4
5. 0,-4/-5,-2/-4,2/0,1/6,3/-3,0/0,3/3,1/-4,2/6,2/-2,0/0,2/-4,0/-2,0/0,3/6,0/-3,5

Magic
1. Just do 5 solves!

Results from the last 4 weeks will become available 1 at a time in this topic: 
http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=614
As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

This weeks competition includes Square-1 and Magic because they finally got 10 votes. It still doesn't include most Other events for competition yet because they haven't gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## Erik (Jul 11, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk:

Sq-1: 1:09.34
Times: 1:07.93, (58.88), (1:49.77), 1:15.30, 1:04.80
Still a lame puzzle 

2x2: 4.42
Times: (5.86), 4.90, (3.30), 4.84, 3.53
Used something weird trick on 2 of the solves

3x3: 12.41
Times: 12.94, 11.21, (10.69), (15.30), 13.09
Awsomeness  

OH: 33.54
Times: (28.25), (55.06), 34.20, 32.88, 33.55
The 55 should've been 19 sec if I didn't had messed up the H perm, or 25 if I had corrected the mistake instantly


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 11, 2007)

Dan Cohen

*2x2x2*
Average: 8.94
9.73, 8.09, 9.00, (DNF), (7.94)

I don't know what happened there...

*3x3x3*
Average: 22.71
(29.48), 24.00, 19.52, 24.61, (19.22)

I gave up on the first solve...

*3x3x3 OH*
Average: 1:04.22 / 61.22
1:11.80, (56.21), 59.66, 1:01.19, (1:20.90)

I don't practice at all, but probably should.

*4x4x4*
Average: 1:33.02 / 93.02
1:31.58 O, 1:34.80, (2:04.87 O), (1:17.86 P), 1:32.69

Thought I had P parity on the 2:04 and got to the LL at 1:03 on the 1:17...

*5x5x5*
Average: 2:35.59 / 155.59
2:37.50, (2:18.15), 2:35.80, 2:33.46, (2:52.96)

Eh... I wish I had a more stable cube that I could turn as fast as I could (olmypic cubes?) XD

*Square-1*
Average: 1:43.22 / 103.22
(1:29.00), 1:29.94, 1:47.84, 1:51.89, (1:57.17)

That was really bad... I'm gonna stop for now.

*Magic*
Average: 1.89
01.83, 01.71, (02.25), (01.65), 02.13

messed up on the 2s...

*---BLD---*

*2x2x2* - 1:17.52
1. 1:17.52
2. DNF

*3x3x3* - DNF
1. DNF (3:48.88) probably a set-up move
2. DNF I just messed up.

I was so annoyed cause I had a 3:03 right before the contest scrambles.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 11, 2007)

Magic: Average - 1.87
1.94 (2.86) (1.62) 1.67 2.00

2x2: Average - 12.97
13.36 12.72 (10.89) 12.83 (17.61)

3x3: Average - 28.04
29.03 (29.38) (24.75) 28.86 26.22

4x4: Average - 1:57.59 / 117.59
1:55.25 (2:04.27) (1:34.22) 1:58.20 1:59.33

Did the above on Sunday.

5x5: Average - 2:31.66 / 151.66
(2:23.22) 2:32.47 2:30.48 2:32.03 (2:38.09)

Right hand and arm (among other body parts) are still sore from tennis this week... Didn't want to risk not being able to cube the rest of the week (still have one more day of tennis to go), so I did this now. Should have been faster, hit LL at sub-2:20 on all solves... 

2x2 BLD: Best - DNF
DNF DNF

First one was off by a 2 corner swap, second was hard...


----------



## Jack (Jul 11, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2
Average: 8.53
Times: (5.21), (11.30), 7.34, 10.25, 8.00

The first time was lucky. I just got an eastsheen cube, and my times have improved a lot!

3x3x3
Average: 22.29
Times: (24.43), 23.78, (20.00), 22.15, 20.93

Half of my warm up solves were sub 20s, so I was hoping for at least one...

3x3x3 OH
Average: 47.09
Times: (37.94), (50.75), 46.40, 44.97, 49.90

4x4x4
Average: 1:42.07
Times: (1:52.50 O), 1:42.11 OP, (1:25.52), 1:48.65 O, 1:35.46 OP

A bit more parities than I would have liked.

5x5x5
Average: 3:45.62
Times: 3:33.43, 3:54.16, (4:22.84), 3:49.27, (3:12.50)

Thanks to the eastsheen cube I got yesterday, my average is now better than my best time with my old cube! The last solve was my PB!

I can't do magic solves this week because mine broke. 

BLD

2x2x2: 2:25.11
2x2x2: 3:33.34

3x3x3: 6:25.00
3x3x3: DNF

Really slow times... I didn't like those 2x2 scrambles. The last 3x3 solve was really easy, but I couldn't figure out how to do the parity.


----------



## Toojdwin (Jul 11, 2007)

Trevor Davila

3x3x3
Average:25.61
Times: (29.91), 25.91, (22.06), 27.55, 23.38

Horrid


3x3x3 OH
Average:1:13.47
Times: (1:25.97), 1:07.38, 1:20.03, (1:00.12), 1:13.00

I truly hate OH


3x3x3 BLD
Times: DNF, 2:22.75

bleh


----------



## Worms (Jul 12, 2007)

My times

3x3
1. 26.52
2. 26.19
3. 24.01
☼ 4. 22.54 OLL SKIP
☼ 5. 27.54

AVERAGE-5: 25.573''

Magic:
☼ 1. 1.68
2. 1.50
3. 1.54
4. 1.46
☼ 5. 1.41

AVERAGE-5: 1.50''


----------



## hdskull (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi guys, i'm new to this forum, and as i've read from some threads, y'all are pretty awesome ppl, i hope to learn a lot and have fun!

name: Sikan Li

2x2x2:
avg: 16.82
times: 16.72, (15.41), 15.69, (19.91), 18.05
If any of you know any way to make my 2x2 faster please tell me! i have a rubik's 2x2 and sometimes one side moves really smooth and sometimes it just won't move

3x3x3:
avg: 29.14
times: 30.76, (30.91), 27.80, (27.48 ), 28.86
first time solving with new DIY, nice sub-30 avg, PB avg of 5!

3x3x3 OH:
avg: 56.35
times: 55.66, 53.05, (51.48), 1:00.33, (1:00.69)
I need help with this, haha, i'm right handed and i'm one-hand cubing with my left hand, is this a good idea?

4x4x4:
avg:5:46.83
times: (7:10.59), 6:17.06, 5:23.95, (4:10.47), 5:39.47
(2nd - 6th solves ever for a 4x4x4, haha, first ever one was a week ago 9: 14.50, and it popped so i haven't played with it until today) would loosen the screw in the 4x4 help me loosen it up a bit ? or is that a bad idea?


----------



## hait2 (Jul 12, 2007)

3x3x3
(54.50) 50.55 46.48 47.12 (45.19) -- 48.05
first solves of the day.. you can even see the warmup effects haha (i had so many lockups on all of these solves >_<)

3x3x3 bld (i'm wanting/expecting dnf's since a solve means i could've memorized faster  i will be going much too fast for myself from now on, i can always get a bld solve if i memo slow enough)
a) dnf (4;45, 1edge 3cycle off.. slow memorization, i am expecting complete failures here.. next time will be under 4minutes, lets try)
b) dnf (3;47, complete failure . surprisingly it was on the edge permutation part, the images were not very vivid as i had no time to imagine them lol. actually i made my last move at least 20-30 seconds before 3;47, and was trying to remember the cycles. whatever, this is better than getting a solve i think)


----------



## Rama (Jul 12, 2007)

Rama Temmink

3x3 OH avg: 24,38
25,63	26,16	24,72	22,80	22,39

I got serious at the last three solves and at the first solve I accidentely flipped the last F2L pair it is great practise to listen to comedy central at 04:00 local time doing OH 

EDIT: it is OH D'oh!!


----------



## Rama (Jul 12, 2007)

hdskull said:


> Hi guys, i'm new to this forum, and as i've read from some threads, y'all are pretty awesome ppl, i hope to learn a lot and have fun!
> 
> 3x3x3 OH:
> avg: 56.35
> ...


----------



## hdskull (Jul 12, 2007)

Rama said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, i'm new to this forum, and as i've read from some threads, y'all are pretty awesome ppl, i hope to learn a lot and have fun!
> ...


----------



## sgowal (Jul 12, 2007)

*2x2*
Avg: 7.22 seconds
Times: 8.09 6.14 (8.34) (5.68) 7.43

Ok average, I haven't practice the 2x2 lately.

*3x3*
Avg: 19.43 seconds
Times: 18.50 (23.61) (17.81) 20.97 18.83

Finally sub-20 in "unofficial" competition.


----------



## pjk (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats Sven on the sub-20.

2x2 Speedsolve:
(9.39) 9.33 (6.52) 7.84 9.24
Avg: 8.80
Lots of room for improvement. This was done just using layer by layer. The 6.52 was non luck by the way. That scramble was just really easy.

3x3 Speedsolve:
(19.05) 18.80 17.41 17.02 (16.61)
Avg: 17.74
Well, I progressively got better. That was due to me not being completely warmed up. That 19.05 went horrible. The first 3 solves used a 3LLL, eventhough I know all the LL algs now  I just didn't want to stop to think about it  I will go back and review those ones now so I can actually use them.

3x3 OH:
(40.27) 45.20 (48.66) 46.58 44.55
Avg: 45.44 Seconds
Wow, these seemed like really nice scrambles. Maybe it was just me and the way I did the cross, but I had a nice pair or two done after building my cross on pretty much all of them. F2L was done in 18-22 seconds on all of them.... if only my LL was better 

3x3 Blindfold:
1st: 3:36.48
-Memorized in about 85 seconds. Rest of the time was solving.
2nd: DNF (3:01.56)
-Memo took 1:46. This solve was insanely easy, but I screwed it up. There are only 4 corners needed to be permuted (2 2 cycles) and there were 4 edges already in place. EO only need 6, 4 of which were in the bottom slice for me. And CO was kind of hard. I messed up on EP somehow  

4x4 Speedsolve:
(1:13.22) 1:21.62 1:24.78 (1:24.83) 1:18.80
Avg: 1:21.73
Not too bad, could have been much better.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2007)

Mike Hughey
2x2 Average: 13.27
Times: 12.96, (15.19), 14.27, (10.91), 12.57
Ortega helps a lot.

3x3 Average: 38.25
Times: (33.65), 38.55, 39.63, (43.27), 36.56

3x3 OH Average: 1:25.01
Times: (1:32.33), 1:26.51, 1:19.34, 1:29.19, (1:16.99)

4x4 Average: 2:45.73
Times: 2:41.48 OP, 3:15.09 P, (4:28.26) O, 2:20.63 O, (2:20.41) P
Disaster on the third one. I was correcting an OLL parity and forgot where I was on the algorithm in the middle, and messed up the centers. I was almost ready to take a DNF, but I soldiered on.

5x5 Average: 4:20.86
Times: 4:18.94, 4:41.83, (4:01.29), 4:01.81, (4:43.87)
Some good (for me), some really bad. It's hard to get much better at this when you're spending all your time practicing for big cubes blindfolded. I guess I'm starting to really appreciate why Leyan Lo gave up the 5x5x5. But I'm not willing to give it up; I might stay pathetically slow, but I'll keep doing it.

2x2 BLD Best: 2:19.90
2x2 BLD a: DNF (1:43.87)
2x2 BLD b: 2:19.90
For both the 2x2x2 and the 4x4x4, it would really help if I got stickers with a color scheme I'm used to. I spend forever figuring out where each piece is supposed to go!

3x3 BLD Best: 4:11.13
3x3 BLD a: 4:38.45
3x3 BLD b: 4:11.13
I'm pretty happy with these times. They're a little faster than my typical average times, and it was nice to get both of them this time.

4x4 BLD: 44:34.44
4x4 BLD a: DNF (41:48.03)
4x4 BLD b: 44:34.44
Yeah! I'm 2 out of 5 lifetime now! It was a lot more fun when it only took 44 minutes than it was the first time at 64 minutes. I spent about 20:30 memorizing and the rest solving. For some reason, the edges are the hardest for me - the centers are more natural for me to do the commutators on. There was a corner parity, but no edge parity.

5x5 BLD:
5x5 BLD a: DNF (1:56:21.64)
My first actual try at this ever. Actually, it was pretty good for a first try. I had 5 center corners wrong, 8 wing edges wrong, and I completely forgot to orient edges at the end in my excitement at being almost done, but the rest was correct. It takes me forever, though! With the center corners, I realized as I worked on them that I had mismemorized (my memorization was impossible), so I guessed at what it really was, and apparently was wrong. It's still the wing edges that mess me up most, whether it's 4x4x4 BLD or 5x5x5 BLD. (My goal is to beat Stefan's 2004 competition time with my first successful solve - I figure if I get it in two and a half hours, I'm doing pretty good. I still can't believe Trevor did his first 5x5x5 BLD in less than 40 minutes.)

I doubt I'll get to the second 5x5 BLD this weekend - I won't have another 2 hours to spare.


----------



## joey (Jul 12, 2007)

2x2: 12.09 12.86 10.02 (9.61) (13.03) Average: 11.65
This is the only time I really practice! 

3x3: 25.02 (25.61) 23.88 (18.80) 23.38 Average: 24.09
Started off a bit slow, should have done a few more warmup solves! Sub20 solves are getting a bit more common, it was an x-cross aswell!

3x3 OH: 1:21.59 1:11.05 (DNF) 1:43.77 (1:6.78) Average: 1:25.47
That 1:43.77 was a nice little average killer! The DNF was where I messed up the V perm, I've never done it one handed!

5x5: 5:33.78 (5:53.21) 5:13.84 (5:08.34) 5:31.84 Average: 5:26.82
The second time I've entered this category! I'm not sure where I'm losing the time, probably everywhere!

2x2 BLD: 1:23.16 1:27.22
Quite easy first one! I did a rotation so two solved corners. Im happy with that average! I think I'm going to lube my 2x2 to make it easier!

3x3 BLD: 3:19.22 DNF
The DNF was 2:44.28! Thats fast! There was two misoriented corners  So close to a new PB! Don't know why it was soo fast!


----------



## tsaoenator (Jul 12, 2007)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 14.61 (16.50) 15.27 (13.95) 15.22 = 15.03
Ouch. I haven't had a super-15 average in a while....

3x3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:22.41
I accidentally twisted a corner during the first solve. Otherwise, it was successful and the time was 1:31.xx


----------



## Speedanator (Jul 14, 2007)

*2x2x2:
*
19.22, 19.58, (13.02), (19.99), 14.56
=*17.79*

*3x3x3:
*
(43.98), 40.75, 38.47, (32.09), 40.02
=*39.75*


----------



## Kyashan (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey! First time for me here! 

Emanuele Scibilia
*3x3:*
Avg: 24.00 seconds
Times: 23.44, (21.61), (25.44), 25.14, 23.44
Good average for me (actually it slightly beats my record of 12 solves).

*Magic:*
Avg: 2.42
Times: 2.43, 2.49, (2.32), (4.36), 2.34
I have to improve a lot here.


----------



## Hubdra (Jul 16, 2007)

3x3 Avg: 24.00

Times: 24.38, (23.53), 23.55, 24.08, (25.34)

Relatively good cubing day for me, I haven't really touched the cube in the past two days or so, and I beat my 10/12 average.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 16, 2007)

3x3x3
26.50	26.53	28.58 (24.66)	(29.70) = 27.20

My best average  Can't wait until I get a DIY; I wonder how much faster I'll be.


----------



## gillesvdp (Jul 16, 2007)

Name: Gilles van den Peereboom

3x3 OH: 
Average of 5: 25.23 seconds
INdividual times: 23.06, 24.35, (30.44), 28.28, (22.76)

Comment: Pretty consistent with my Czech Open result.
Congratulations again Rama !


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 17, 2007)

It's late, so I will just post my times

2X2X2 = (6.97), (12.11), 9.33, 9.99, 7.96 = 9.09
3X3X3 = 30.79, 31.21, 28.23, (32.57), (25.29) = 30.08
3X3X3_oh = 50.63, (40.65), (1:01.68), 41.75, 57.07 = 49.82
4x4x4 = (1:55.49)(OP), 1:53.22(P), 1:46.37, 1:41.48, (1:36.35) = 1:47.02
5x5x5 = (3:00.48), (3:49.91), 3:11.27, 3:39.86, 3:17.18 = 3:22.77
2x2x2_bf = DNF, 2:12.41 = 2:12.41
3x3x3_bf = DNF, DNF = DNF
Square-1 = 1:53.62, 1:42.37, 3:07.92(P), 5:35.67(P*2), 1:53.78 = 2:18.44
Magic = 2.50, 3.53, 3.17, 1.89, 1.87 = 2.52

Mostly bad, especially the 5x5x5s where my new tiles kept falling of.


----------

